# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  دعاء الصائم عند فطره

## المعدن النفيس

*دعـــاء الصـــائــم عنــد فطـــره
======================*



*( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أفطرَ قال :
ذهب الظَّمَأُ ، و ابْتَلَّتِ العُرُوقُ 
و ثَبَتَ الأَجْرُ إنْ شاءَ اللَّهُ )*

*رواه أبو داود وحسنه الألباني*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## نووري

جزاج الله خير 






اللهم إن لي حاجة في نفسي أنت أعلم بها فإن كانت بعيدة فقربها وإن كانت قريبة فيسرها
بنات دخليكم أمنو على حاجتي ترى الملائكة تقول ولكم بالمثل

----------


## المعدن النفيس

شكرا أختي لمرورج وكل من مر عالموضوع

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

يزاج الله خير غاليتي. . :31:

----------


## حكاية روووح

بااارك الله فيك وفي عملك

----------


## المعدن النفيس

عساك تبقى لي .. حكاية روح
شكرا لمروركن ودعواتكن غالياتي بارك الله فيكن

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## مامة عملر

جزاكى ربى خيرا سلمت اناملك ع الموضوع القيم ده

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------

